# Code einrücken



## Angewandter_Informatiker (21. Nov 2015)

Ich habe eine Frage, kann aber die Aufgabe und den Code nicht vernünftig, kann mir jemand erklären, wie es geht? zum Beispiel wenn ich Folgendes einrücken wollen würde:


public class Exercises {
    public static void main (String [] args) {
        for (int line = 1; line <= 3; line++) {
            for (int i = 1; i<= -2*line+6; i++){
            System.out.print(" ");
            }   
            System.out.println("5");
        }
        for ( int line = 4; line <= 5; line ++){
            for (int i = 1; i <= 2*line-6; i++){
                System.out.print(" ");
            }
            System.out.println("5");
        }
    }
}

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus.


----------



## AndiE (21. Nov 2015)

```
public class Exercises {
public static void main (String [] args) {
for (int line = 1; line <= 3; line++) {
for (int i = 1; i<= -2*line+6; i++){
System.out.print(" ");
}
System.out.println("5");
}
for ( int line = 4; line <= 5; line ++){
for (int i = 1; i <= 2*line-6; i++){
System.out.print(" ");
}
System.out.println("5");
}
}
}
```


----------



## Khal Drogo (21. Nov 2015)

Was ist deine Frage?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Xelsarion


----------



## strußi (21. Nov 2015)

Nach jeder geschweiften klammer in tabu rein


----------



## InfectedBytes (22. Nov 2015)

Falls du eine IDE benutzt, gibt es dort vermutlich eine Funktion zum automatischen Einrücken.
Bei Eclipse z.b. ctrl+shift+F


----------



## strußi (23. Nov 2015)

es ist glaub ich sinnvoll, das ganze mal von Hand zu machen, damit man dass auch ohne ide schafft.


----------



## Elenteria (23. Nov 2015)

Eingerückt würde es so aussehen. Einfach immer nach jeder öffnenden Klammer eine stufe mehr einrücken und nach jeder schließenden Klammer wieder eine stufe weniger einrücken.

```
public class Exercises {
  public static void main (String [] args) {
    for (int line = 1; line <= 3; line++) {
      for (int i = 1; i<= -2*line+6; i++){
        System.out.print(" ");
      }  
      System.out.println("5");
    }
    for ( int line = 4; line <= 5; line ++){
      for (int i = 1; i <= 2*line-6; i++){
        System.out.print(" ");
      }
      System.out.println("5");
    }
  }
}
```


----------

